# Cleaning CO2 diffuser



## kurosuto

i thought it was just me...mine has algae too...no idea how to clean it..


----------



## Dollface

Soak in a 1:1 chlorine bleach/water sollution for 24 hours, then soak in clean water with 2 tbsp prime to dechlorinate.


----------



## neueklare_ein

1:1? That looks really strong to me...it really is ok?



Dollface said:


> Soak in a 1:1 chlorine bleach/water sollution for 24 hours, then soak in clean water with 2 tbsp prime to dechlorinate.


----------



## Dollface

neueklare_ein said:


> 1:1? That looks really strong to me...it really is ok?


Yes. Just be sure to thoroughly dechlorinate.


----------



## DrEd

I'm afraid the bleach is too basic (pH too high) , which is not good for the diffuser. Never know how to check though. I think acidic solution should be better. Or how about just H2O2 or excel?


----------



## jreich

DrEd said:


> I'm afraid the bleach is too basic (pH too high) , which is not good for the diffuser. Never know how to check though. I think acidic solution should be better. Or how about just H2O2 or excel?


 not saying your incorect, i just dont know why ph would affect ceramic?


i use a strong bleach solution, and have for many years. i soak it untill its white again. then i rinse off really well and hook it back up to the co2 and pump some gas into it while the difusor is inverted to try and get the bleach solution out of the inside chamber. once its all out of the chaimber i soak it in about a quart of water with 1 cap of prime for a few hours. before i put it back in the tank tho i hook the gas back up and try to c if i smell any bleach coming thru the difusor.


----------



## DrEd

jreich said:


> not saying your incorect, i just dont know why ph would affect ceramic?
> 
> 
> i use a strong bleach solution, and have for many years. i soak it untill its white again. then i rinse off really well and hook it back up to the co2 and pump some gas into it while the difusor is inverted to try and get the bleach solution out of the inside chamber. once its all out of the chaimber i soak it in about a quart of water with 1 cap of prime for a few hours. before i put it back in the tank tho i hook the gas back up and try to c if i smell any bleach coming thru the difusor.


I guess you're right. Ceramic disk should be fine. I thought it's a sintered glass disk. At my work place I need to get rid of the tiny particals like algae in water through filtration. The first defense line is a sintered glass frit. Strong base will react with glass. Since the pore size is very important for us, I was told never to use a basic solution. Recently, I have really good luck with nitric acid. Of cause sulfuric acid plus hydrogen peroxide is good too, and the best might be the so-called royal water.


----------



## OiZO

Any one ever try Superge by ADA? 

I have always just used bleach for about 15min then i rinse and then put it in a solution of prime and water. In just around 30min i have it back in my tank. I just dose my tank with a little prime once i put it back in. Never had an issue for couple years now.


----------



## markusdowny

The whole prcoess sounds really quick. I dare not to try though...I usually wait for a day...= =too careful maybe?:icon_cool



OiZO said:


> Any one ever try Superge by ADA?
> 
> I have always just used bleach for about 15min then i ssrinse and then put it in a solution of prime and water. In just around 30min i have it back in my tank. I just dose my tank with a little prime once i put it back in. Never had an issue for couple years now.


----------



## OiZO

I would error on the side of caution. I have never had any issues but that does not mean you would not have an issue.


----------



## DrEd

Within household chemicals, distilled vinegar and hydrogen peroxide should be good and safe. Not sure if you can mix them. They might form explosive chemical.


----------



## Jeff5614

I use a 1:10 bleach and water solution to clean mine and it works fine. If not using Superge, ADG recommends a "mild bleach solution". Fifty percent doesn't seem so mild. If you're using Superge they recommend one cap full, which is probably around 5 ml, per liter of water. That sounds like a pretty mild solution even if it's straight bleach.


----------



## genomer

Bleach or tilex are perfect. I use a 1:4 ratio bleach to water, soak for 15 minutes, rinse, and swish it around/soak it in a water/prime mixture.


----------



## Dave Allen

I know that people have had success with mild bleach solution, but I've always been really paranoid about not rinsing all of it off. For my own tanks, I always try to go with the least toxic solution when possible.

I've had great results from hydrogen peroxide. Since I'm not worried about it going into the tank, I don't have to disconnect the diffuser during cleaning (its also a great spot treatment for problem algae). During water changes, I just pull the diffuser up above the waterline and add a couple of drops. I'll let it sit and fizzle while I do other maintenance.

If this is your first time cleaning it, and its really gunked up, you might want to soak it in excel or peroxide for a few hours. After that, and with a weekly cleaning routine, the diffuser is as good as new (and the ceramic disk is sparkly white).


----------



## cradleoffilthfan

I would also err on the side of caution and if you use bleach, I would use it way more diluted than that, I think the algae would die at a 1:15 mix just fine. I hear good things about the Superge too, people on other forums swear by the stuff to clean the diffuser.


----------



## lochaber

I'm pretty sure the effectiveness of bleach comes more form it being an oxidizer then the pH. (not to say that the pH of a bleach/water issue shouldn't be considered but, uh, I've no clue what that is....)

Also, bleach is frequently recommended as a way to treat water in emergencies, and it's some ridiculous low ratio (less then a teaspoon per gallon). -granted, this is just intended to kill pathogens (which, I am pretty sure will also kill simple aquarium algae), but it may not be enough to actually remove the organic buildup.

So, a bit stronger, but I'm willing to bet that a ~50% solution is probably overkill. not that I think it's going to harm much, just that you might get a couple more decades out of that ~$1 gallon or so of bleach that you are using now. 
I've heard that basic solutions can damage glass (something about why fiberglass isn't used as a reinforcement for cement), but I don't think that's much of an issue for this situation (would gladly like to hear if I am wrong, however)

and, yeah, peroxide may be safer, but I think a good fresh water soak/rinse should be enough (and some dechlorinator just in case) but I imagine it's a lot more expensive. though, at these volumes/ratios, that may not be an issue unless this is a daily chore


----------



## Mahawka

LOL. I just go 100% bleach for 5 minutes then soak it in water for 1 hour. There is no need to over think this. I have been doing this for a year and don't have a single issue. The ceramic still mist like before and the glass looks like new.


----------



## Idrankwhat

lochaber said:


> I've heard that basic solutions can damage glass (something about why fiberglass isn't used as a reinforcement for cement), but I don't think that's much of an issue for this situation (would gladly like to hear if I am wrong, however)
> 
> 
> Uhm, fiberglass is the #1 reinforcement in concrete (cement is just one of the raw materials in the mix), especially in high chloride areas over steel reinforcement. :icon_lol:


----------



## dmagerl

I just bought an Atomic diffuser and on the package there is a very big warning label "Do not use bleach!"

Instead they recommend their own "Atomic Acidic Detergent". So judging from the word "acidic" in the name, I'd make a guess that the basic environment of bleach is somehow bad for it.


----------



## freph

dmagerl said:


> I just bought an Atomic diffuser and on the package there is a very big warning label "Do not use bleach!"
> 
> Instead they recommend their own "Atomic Acidic Detergent". So judging from the word "acidic" in the name, I'd make a guess that the basic environment of bleach is somehow bad for it.


Bleach is fine. I use it on my atomic diffusers and have had no issues whatsoever after 10+ cleaning cycles. However, I clean mine certain ways. If it's an in-line diffuser I get a piece of plastic wrap and cap one end of the diffuser (with plastic wrap over my finger so it's not directly exposed to bleach), pour bleach (straight bleach, dunno why people dilute it) until it's full enough to cover the entire ceramic portion and then I cap the other end with the other free finger (usually thumb and index/middle, don't forget the plastic wrap to make a seal and protect your finger) and just shake it for a minute or so. Run water from the sink through it until it doesn't smell like bleach anymore.

If it's an in-tank one, you can sit it upright in a cup so it's only covering the plastic end cap and the ceramic but not the plastic end cap that you connect CO2 line to. I guess they're worried about bleach eroding that or something. I don't know. Same 100% bleach, let it sit for however long you want and rinse under the tap until the smell of bleach is gone.

Never killed a fish or shrimp even in a mini tank with either of these methods.


----------



## lochaber

Idrankwhat said:


> Uhm, fiberglass is the #1 reinforcement in concrete (cement is just one of the raw materials in the mix), especially in high chloride areas over steel reinforcement. :icon_lol:



Thanks, I was under the impression it wasn't generally used, but turns out I was wrong. I think I had ran across that info on some alternative owner-built housing website or something. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinforced_concrete#Alkali_silica_reaction

Wiki has a brief explanation of that, so I'm wondering if there are special varieties of glass fiber or cement used in those mixes to prevent/avoid that issue.

Anyways, back on topic, the more cynical side of me suspects the "Do not use bleach" bit is to encourage sale of their product...

I'm not certain how bleach would be harmful to glass (plastics, metals, etc, sure...).


----------



## bhush

Dollface said:


> Soak in a 1:1 chlorine bleach/water sollution for 24 hours, then soak in clean water with 2 tbsp prime to dechlorinate.


Someone please tell me which safe 'Bleach' should be used?
and what is a 'Prime'?


----------



## bhush

Someone please tell me which safe 'Bleach' should be used?
and what is a 'Prime'?


----------



## treben

"Prime" is referring to Seachem Prime, a water conditioner and dechlorinator. 

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Prime.html





bhush said:


> Someone please tell me which safe 'Bleach' should be used?
> and what is a 'Prime'?


----------



## r45t4m4n

1. Get a baby medicine syringe
2. Attach some CO2 tubing to the end of it. 
3. Fill the syringe with H2O2
4. Attach the other end of tubing to the input of the diffuser. 
5. Force the hydrogen peroxide through the diffuser by pressing the plunger on the syringe. (It helps to hold the difusser upside down. The diffuser will bubble and hiss as the solution passes through it.)
6. After passing about 10ml of H2O2 through the diffuser let it sit for about 15 minutes. 
7. Now force plain on water through the diffuser
8. Assemble the diffuser back in your tank

Diffuser should now work as normal and in a few days all the algae will be gone and the disc white.


----------



## Dudley

*CO2 Atomizer cleaning*

This was on the Greenleaf Aquarium website: Cleaning Advice for Atomic CO2 Diffusers - Green Leaf Aquariums
Cleaning Advice for Atomic CO2 Diffusers
Just getting started with your Atomic CO2 diffuser? Or maybe it's time to clean a diffuser that has been in use for a while. We have put together a few guidelines and tips to help your diffuser perform optimally.

Please remember to always handle your Atomic CO2 diffuser carefully. Install and remove the tubing carefully. Do not touch the ceramic.
Monitor and clean your diffuser regularly. Observe the performance and appearance of your diffuser. The in-tank type CO2 diffuser should be cleaned approximately every 2-3 weeks, or sooner if needed. Clean the in-line type diffuser approximately every 6 months, or as needed.
Clean atomic diffuser carefully with the mixture of 3 parts water to 1 part bleach. Never rub ceramic.
Leave diffuser to soak for 30 minutes.
Rinse diffuser carefully with fresh water, do not rub or touch ceramic of diffuser.
We find it convenient and always recommend to keep two diffusers for your aquarium and rotate cleanings. This avoids any downtime in CO2.


----------

